# Sony Ericsson W850i vs. Sony Ericsson K800i (Walkman vs. Cybershot)



## soumya (Mar 17, 2007)

I am looking forward to buy a mobile in this month. My choices were N73 Music Edition, and the above two in the topic. I decided to use the 50:50 lifeline and the N73 option got ommited cause of it's high price and slow processor. But now I am stuck between these two. So, I decided to go to the next lifeline that is the Audience aka Digit .. So all the Digitian's get your keyboard ready! I am counting on you.

Sony Ericsson W850i

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&pid=10447&zone=pp

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w850-1563.php

Sony Ericsson K800i

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&zone=pp&pid=10407

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_k800-1485.php


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2007)

its ur choice... whether u like music more or cam...
btw n73me shd hav been the winner... its price is more or less the same as these 2 and did u say slow processor???? n73 has a very fast processor wit very good ram ... ideal for multi tasking...


----------



## blueshift (Mar 17, 2007)

it depends on u...whether u r a music person or a cam freak.
if i would be u i would have bought the Walkman phone ...cams on mobs dont impress me much.


----------



## plsoft (Mar 17, 2007)

I have read somewhere that 850i's navigation (buttons) is not that good. I had the same problem of selection when i was buying mine, finally i went for K790i. I got feedbacks from frens n reviews from net that nokia N Series phones are prone to problems, add to that sluggish OS. Wat i like bout the K90i is that the build is really rugged and the screen resolution is really high. Moreover, the camera result is the best i have seen so far for a phone in this price range. As for the music front, the ear-piece could have been the same as W700i's (HPM-70) and there is no mega bass.
IMO go for the K800   n good luck with yur decision.


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 17, 2007)

Go for W830i. It is cheaper than W850i and has the much more useful EDGE instead of useless 3G. The camera is good enough and the sound quality excellent. It also comes with a 1gb memory stick. Price is around 17k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2007)

hmm, W830i seems better for indian condition.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2007)

why waste 16k for a cell with no AF cam. Its loudspeaker is too weak and navigation keys are too tiny and is very hard to operate with.

U can get gud sound quality id u use HPM70 with K790i.
If u are low on budget then go for :
K550i along with a new HPM70 and 1GB or 512MB card. Its a gud choice.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ Dude can't you see the date of the thread before posting. Its nearly 3 months old.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^newz suggestion is a suggestion !!! []


----------



## michael fuley (Oct 2, 2008)

hi guys . before 2 weeks i had the same question about this two models .

i was not sure which model is better , is it the n73 or the k800i .

i read some information online and i find out that the k800i its much better

model than the n73 , because i am a person of music and the sound of the 

k800i is amazing , one of the best .

any way i recomand you on a cool site that publish real facts about a lot of mobiles and about k800i as well.

you can check it on : k800i preview by 10facts


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much for your concern over the topic, but Soumya had already bought the mobile 1.5 year ago.


----------

